# My first can cut



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello :wave:

Never have tried can cutting before so I thought it's time to do it.

No video this time because I had no video camera with me.
Distance was measured 20m, ammo as usual 3/8" steel.
And YES, can cutting is fun.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

And it sharpens the eye ... Keep at it ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Good Shooting ! Cutting cans is fun.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I love plinking cans.

Cutting them from 20m is impressive.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shooting!!!
20m can cutting is not a joke!!!
Congrats buddy!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks guys

It was nice to try something else because the shooting part of my fourth card cutting video is not going so well.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Clean cut at 20meters! Sometimes we put a couple pieces of pebbles-stones into the can, to make an even more exciting sound when hit.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes. I just realised this said 20m. I have done it. But it looked more like a shotgun had hit it than a slingshot.


----------

